# S&W M/P VS Springfield XD



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone have these two guns and knows which one they like the best of the two? I first thought about the Sigma, but someone said to go $100 or so more and get the M&P. I have hear good things about the XD and wondered how it stacks up to the S&W M&P?

Thanks
FES


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I own a Sigma .40 and it takes a little getting use to. After about 3 months of shooting the trigger came down to about a 7lb pull.
The XD-.45 with a 5" barrel is a real shooter and accurate. A little large for me.
I never shot a MP so I can't say anything there.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

These guns are so similar I think you will need to rent or use them to provide a proper comparison. One difference is barrel length as the full size M&P is 4.25" while you can get an XD in either 4 or 5" barrel. Unless you're carrying concealed, I would prefer the longer barrel but you may not.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I ran across the same choices when I bought my Sigma .40. I was also looking at the XD-9. I did finally get to shoot the XD-9 at a gun range, and its a blast to shoot, the trigger pull is quite a bit lighter than the Sigma. I'm not complaining about the heavy trigger pull on it, but it does take some getting used to. The XD-9 is on my list of guns to get. I haven't got to shoot the M&P yet, but have heard alot of good things about them. My recommendation would be the Springfield XD, unless cost is a factor. The Sigma is a great gun for the money.


----------



## sharp (Dec 26, 2006)

I have both (m&p 40 and several XDs) and like em both equally. If I had to choose only one or the other.....I would have an extremely difficult choice but probably would lean towards the XD45 because it is a .45ACP. Fortunately I don't have to choose only one. In fact I will be adding a M&P .40c and M&P 45 to my collection as soon as they are available!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have said M&P 100% before Springfield started putting on a better finish on the XDs earlier this year. But, I think I'd still rather the M&P when given a choice between only those 2.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Another vote for the MP....*

Both make a excelent pistol but I only have experience with the MP's. I've been shooting the full sized MP40 for a while and just recently, bought a MP9 Compact. Very accurate and never a failure of any type yet. I'll probably be buying the MP 45 when it comes out early this year. :smt023 
My 2nd & 3rd choice would be the Walther P99 & then the XD. That said, for some reason, the Walther is about $100.00 higher than the other two pistols if price is a issue.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I had an XD9 that shot pretty good. But once I got the M&P I knew there is no reason for me to keep the XD. The XD was OK but I like the M&P so much better. Whenever works for you though, XDs are good.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an XD40 Tactical and had an XD9 Service.
Extractor problems with the XD9 resulted in a swap for an M&P9

I have put 2000+ rnds thru the XD40 without any problems and realy like the pistol.

I put 600 or so thru the XD9 and have about the same thru the M&P9.

I prefer the M&P9 over the XD9 because it simply feels better in my hand. It also has a significantly lighter recoil spring than the XD9. The recoil spring was a problem for my wife and a couple of friends.

If S&W comes out with a 5" .40 or .45 I will probably give them a try. I like the extra length.

Enjoy


----------

